# ne ...plus guère



## AnaBelén

Hola!!

¿Cómo traduciriais "la sociologie ne s'nteresse plus guère qu'aux élites politiques"?

Graciaaas!!


----------



## Yul

Tout débutant que je suis en espagnol, je dirais : "La sociología ya no se interesa mucho por las elites políticas". J'espère ne pas avoir trop massacré la si belle langue du grand Miguel.Yul


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Yul , hum je crois que c'est le contraire, il y a des négations dans cette phrase mais cela signifie ; que la sociologie s'intéresse aux élites.

En Español ;* La sociologia solamente parece interesarse en las elites politicas..*

_Cette phrase reflète une opinion pas la réalité , car évidement que la sociologie s'intéresse à toutes les personnes et pas seulement aux élites...
"Esta frase refleja una opinón no la realidad, pues por supuesto que la sociologia se interesa en todas las personas no solo a las elites..."

_*Saludos*


----------



## Yul

J'aurais dû bien lire la phrase en français, d'abord. Cela m'apprendra! Yul


----------



## JRMM

* NUEVA PREGUNTA *
(unión de hilos)​ 
Hola:
Alguien podría ayudarme a traducir la siguiente frase:

l'esprit chevaleresque *ne s'exprime plus guère* que dans les "nouvelles"...

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## Paquita

Tu frase contiene una mezcla de: 
ne... plus que = ya no ...más que
ne ... guère = apenas

Significa que fuera de las novelas cortas, no se encuentra mucho el "espíritu caballeresco", que ahora se expresa casi exclusivamente en ellas, que es inútil buscarlo en otras obras que las novelas cortas...


----------



## chlapec

Aquí mi propuesta:

"El espíritu caballeresco *ya sólo se* (expresa/) encuentra en ¿los relatos novelescos?"


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Hubiera empleado la fórmula : Ya, apenas si...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

chlapec said:


> Aquí mi propuesta:
> 
> "El espíritu caballeresco *ya sólo se* (expresa/) encuentra en *¿los relatos novelescos?*"



Sé que no es el tema del hilo, pero... Yo diría "novelas cortas".

*EDIT
*Al parecer el asunto ya se había discutido aquí.


----------



## GURB

El espíritu caballeresco *ya casi sólo* se expresa en...


----------



## swift

Gévy said:


> Hubiera empleado la fórmula : Ya, apenas si...



No lo sé... Me parece que si empleamos esa construcción, el sentido original de la frase se perdería:

"L'esprit chevaleresque *ne* s'exprime *plus guère que* dans les nouvelles". La negación así construida transmite la idea de que, en la práctica, el espíritu caballeresco sólo se manifiesta en las novelas cortas.

"El espíritu caballeresco apenas si se expresa en las novelas cortas", por otra parte, transmite la idea de que, en el caso específico de las novelas cortas, el espíritu caballeresco está casi extinto.

Ambas construcciones contienen matices muy diferentes, según creo yo, pues pertenecen a dos subjetividades distintas.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Swift:

Sí, entiendo lo que quieres decirme y tienes razón. Retiro lo dicho. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## JRMM

05-09-08
Muchas gracias, desde México, a todos y todas por sus rápidos y muy acertados comentarios y opiniones.


----------



## Cataline

*ne.....plus guère de....*
Hola a todos!!!
¿Serían tan amables de ayudarme con esta traducción? Es un texto de psicología, dice: "Et il faut bien admettre que Sophocle, dans tout cela,* ne tient plus guère de place*!"
Tengo un problema con la expresión en negrita, sería:" ...Sófocles, en todo eso, apenas mantiene un lugar"?
Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola: 
-apenas si tiene
-casi ni tiene ya / ya casi ni tiene
Fíjate si cuadra con tu contexto (no lo diste) y espera más propuestas.
Saludos.


----------



## Cataline

Muchísimas gracias Leon!!!


----------



## swift

¿Y hay que admitir que Sófocles ya prácticamente no tiene cabida en todo ello?


----------



## chlapec

Mi propuesta: "...Y hay que admitir que apenas queda sitio para Sófocles en todo esto".


----------



## Cataline

Muchas Gracias chlpec!


----------



## franzjekill

*-----------------------NUEVA PREGUNTA------------------------*

Hola:

No sé si es lo correcto abrir un nuevo hilo o hacer la pregunta aquí, disculpas anticipadas les pido a los moderadores si me equivoco. El contexto: la descripción de un breve tramo de una ruta cicloturista entre dos pueblos suizos que transcurre por una carretera estrecha, sin berma y con no poco tráfico, un horror, pero, según parece, no hay una ruta alternativa. Dice así: “Entre Lessoc et Montbovon, où l’eau est transformée en énergie,* il n’y a plus guère de papillons qui vous suivent. *A la place, on «profite» du vent de déplacement des nombreux véhicules qui quittent rapidement cette section étroite”.

Sospecho que se trate de una expresión, lo de las "mariposas", relacionada con los nervios, en este caso de montar en bicicleta en un tramo con tráfico. ¿Apenas serán los nervios/las mariposas en tu estómago los/las que irán contigo?  No suena muy natural, por decir lo menos... ¿Cómo lo expresarían? 
Gracias


----------



## swift

“Ya prácticamente no quedan mariposas que lo sigan a uno.” Es un contraste con lo que sigue: “disfrutar” de la brisa que sopla cuando una multitud de vehículos transita fugazmente por ese tramo.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

franzjekill said:


> Sospecho que se trate de una expresión, lo de las "mariposas", relacionada con los nervios, en este caso de montar en bicicleta en un tramo con tráfico. ¿Apenas serán los nervios/las mariposas en tu estómago los/las que irán contigo?  No suena muy natural, por decir lo menos... ¿Cómo lo expresarían?



En tu contexto (Route des lacs - Etape 2, Bulle–Gstaad - Wanderland),  se trata simplemente de la casi desaparición de las mariposas que en un tramo anterior de la ruta se describen de la siguiente manera:



> Alors que la floraison touche déjà à sa fin en plaine, les pissenlits commencent tout juste à éclore dans la région de la Haute-Gruyère. *C’est un véritable enchantement d’avoir les papillons comme compagnons de route* et d’être entouré de parfums fleuris et de chants d’oiseaux.


 (La negrita es mía).

Yo me atrevería con "las mariposas escasean".


----------



## franzjekill

Gracias, swift y Athos.


Athos de Tracia said:


> En tu contexto (Route des lacs - Etape 2, Bulle–Gstaad - Wanderland), se trata simplemente de la casi desaparición de las mariposas que en un tramo anterior de la ruta se describen de la siguiente manera:


Ahí está la clave, claro. Sucede que no lo estoy leyendo allí, lo estoy leyendo en Wikiloc (creyendo que la descripción era de la autoría de quien publicó la ruta, que es un cicloturista), y ese antecedente no figura, publicó un extracto. Gracias, Athos. No ha estado muy acertado el cicloturista, ya que en ningún lado hace mención a que el texto no es suyo.


----------

